# Who has heard of 3 percenters? Who is one?



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We are in no way connected to or in league with the UP. We are careful to vet all members and the nutjobs are not welcome.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Do yall have the big beer parties? Do yall make members jog and stuff?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

That's what I like hear. Whackjobs vetting nutjobs.

None of the "militias" are ready for any type of engagement. They spend too much time on target practice and no time at all on emergency surgery, because one is fun and surgery is hard.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> That's what I like hear. Whackjobs vetting nutjobs.
> 
> None of the "militias" are ready for any type of engagement. They spend too much time on target practice and no time at all on emergency surgery, because one is fun and surgery is hard.


Are you or have you been a member of a 3% group?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Do yall have the big beer parties? Do yall make members jog and stuff?


No beer. Jog? We don't do P.T. at meets but physical fitness is encouraged and expected.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Come on, @Jammer Six. Look at post #5. It was a simple question.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I would like to know more about 3% groups. Tried to talk to a local person who I was told in charge of a group, but all I got was the run around and he never gave me a direct answer. If anybody would like to PM me, offering a suggestion on how to learn more, I'd appreciate it. But please no link to 20 minute videos. B&W text data is preferred.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> That's what I like hear. Whackjobs vetting nutjobs.
> 
> None of the "militias" are ready for any type of engagement. They spend too much time on target practice and no time at all on emergency surgery, because one is fun and surgery is hard.


Well Jammer, since you talk with little to no knowledge, let me help you. First aid to range time ratio is three to one. As a matter of fact, range time is far from a priority. Firt aid, food preservation, water procurement, etc.
The firing line footage looks more dramatic and I'm sure the news wanted to be there for that. The knot-tieing class would have been a boring backdrop for the talking head.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm on enough "lists" now.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

If its anything like the modern version of the kay kay kay..there are more FBI infiltrators than actual members.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a good friend that suggested I come to a meeting with him, I told him I am on enough lists already.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> If its anything like the modern version of the kay kay kay..there are more FBI infiltrators than actual members.


No, it isn't. More like grown-up boy scouts but with weapons fire from time to time as well as cook-outs. Even community support events without using an organizational name.

Any more insinuations?

Rest assured, though, there are groups out there who use the "3%" monicker who are not good guys. Any group will vet you, and you'd better vet them as well.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I didn't say anything about first aid, but believing first aid is an acceptable substitute for surgery matches and reinforces what I believe about "militias".


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I didn't say anything about first aid, but believing first aid is an acceptable substitute for surgery matches and reinforces what I believe about "militias".


How many surgeons are training your little BLM club? I'm sure there are whack-job surgeons who will do that, right?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

BLM makes no claim to be a "militia." It makes no claim to be organized. Red herring.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

They may use witch doctors..gasp.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> BLM makes no claim to be a "militia." It makes no claim to be organized. Red herring.


Yet, they are the violent whackjobs, who seem to operate in an organized manner. Do you suggest their get-togethers are flash-mob?

Tell me another story, Daddy.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

You wanted to talk about "militias." You started a thread about them. Then you went off on some weird tangent about BLM. I know you're worried about them, but they're just not a "militia." Dragging them into your thread is like dragging Greenpeace into your discussion. Just not the same animal. Apparently, you don't want to talk about "militias".


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> You wanted to talk about "militias." You started a thread about them. Then you went off on some weird tangent about BLM. I know you're worried about them, but they're just not a "militia." Dragging them into your thread is like dragging Greenpeace into your discussion. Just not the same animal. Apparently, you don't want to talk about "militias".


3% isn't a militia. BLM conducts itself as more militia-oriented.

As a matter of fact, they act out with violence over a false narrative, even attacking those who say ALL lives matter, which makes sense considering more whites are killed by the cops that are blacks. You want to talk about whack-jobs? Let's talk. My people don't call for or incite violence.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

To be clear, my people will go to bat for a black man in a heartbeat, and we shun racists.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> That's what I like hear. Whackjobs vetting nutjobs.
> 
> None of the "militias" are ready for any type of engagement. They spend too much time on target practice and no time at all on emergency surgery, because one is fun and surgery is hard.


Talk about a red herring...
The standard infantryman doesn't learn emergency surgery either. The point attempted here is nonsensical. A militia member, if any comparison can be drawn to a soldier, will also not learn emergency surgery. Combat first-aid, on the other hand, should be taught to every person who carries a gun, and even those who don't.

To clarify the misconception, the official group known as 3%'ers do not advertise themselves as a militia. They are not anti-government. They are not pro or anti any race. They are a group of people who decided to form a community of like-minded individuals who have committed to an ideal. That ideal is such that if the government of the United States decides to violate its legal boundaries, and begin to act as a rouge state against the citizenry, this group will stand in direct opposition to them using whatever means they can muster.
Membership ranges from the average Joe, active or retired police, veterans, doctors, blue collar, white collar, *******, and anything in between.
Group meetings often consist of cookouts and general banter, some focus on a topic of discussion, and some are specifically for training activities of various kinds.
Are they professional soldiers? No, most are not.
Are they all going to be able to surgically extract shrapnel from their buddy on the battlefield? No, most will not.
Are they all going to be able to pull the trigger when the time comes? Time will tell, but they have generally made this decision already for themselves before ever joining.
Are they all going to be able to apply a tourniquet or use a chest decomp needle correctly? That's what training is for.

I hope that helped to clear up your misunderstanding a bit. (though you'll deny any existed)
They are not a militia.
Surgery is never taught to all participants of any fighting force. Simple reason... "surgery is hard".


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

Denton said:


> How many surgeons are training your little BLM club? I'm sure there are whack-job surgeons who will do that, right?


you need surgery call a doctor...
you need to shut shat down such as a highway, hold a BLM rally..


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

bigwheel said:


>


I think the concept is completely stupid.

I like what Denton said about "adult boys scouts" having a group of men getting together keeping a community tight and helping build a communities survival measures such as prepping and learning new ways to do things that helps a community survive together during times of hardship is a great idea. A group of grown boys drinking beer coming together talking about how the world is gonna end, talking politics getting angry and wanting to react is a great way to attract all the nut jobs. I can't give a detailed opinion on this group as this is just based on the content of the video, so likely bias towards the media perspective they only wished to show.. Disappointed that it didn't show any positive aspects of the group, not that I would know if there were or were not... that leader sounded like the kinda nut they gotta work harder to avoid. Which is why like I said they gotta stop having the focus be on civil war BS.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Steven said:


> I think the concept is completely stupid.
> 
> I like what Denton said about "adult boys scouts" having a group of men getting together keeping a community tight and helping build a communities survival measures such as prepping and learning new ways to do things that helps a community survive together during times of hardship is a great idea. A group of grown boys drinking beer coming together talking about how the world is gonna end, talking politics getting angry and wanting to react is a great way to attract all the nut jobs. I can't give a detailed opinion on this group as this is just based on the content of the video, so likely bias towards the media perspective they only wished to show.. Disappointed that it didn't show any positive aspects of the group, not that I would know if there were or were not... that leader sounded like the kinda nut they gotta work harder to avoid. Which is why like I said they gotta stop having the focus be on civil war BS.


I heard some positive aspects of the group, one of which is they kicked out someone who should not have been in the group from the start.
People lie. They build themselves up, but eventually they are seen to be what they truly are.
Look at this place. We're pretty good at smoking out the riff-raff.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Talk about a red herring...
> The standard infantryman doesn't learn emergency surgery either. The point attempted here is nonsensical.


There's nothing about any "militia" that rates the term infantry or infantrymen.

Infantrymen belong to an organization that, in the U.S., has first class medical behind it, as well as a complete organization for getting casualties to that service.

"Militia", on the other hand, can't spell surgery.

I hope that helps, Kauboy.

I wouldn't have thought you were the kind of guy that would join a "militia". But I've been surprised here before.

Here in Seattle, we have neighborhood cookouts without being in "militia".


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> There's nothing about any "militia" that rates the term infantry or infantrymen.
> 
> Infantrymen belong to an organization that, in the U.S., has first class medical behind it, as well as a complete organization for getting casualties to that service.
> 
> ...


Damn, you are ignorant and assumptive.
Again, you assume we are a militia. Again, we are not. Not unless you use the classical definition.

By the way - searchery. How'd I do? Grade my spelling on the liberal scale, please. Wait. Nevermind. I'm a conservative with ten years of "higher education." I'm sure the scale will work against me.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> There's nothing about any "militia" that rates the term infantry or infantrymen.
> 
> Infantrymen belong to an organization that, in the U.S., has first class medical behind it, as well as a complete organization for getting casualties to that service.
> 
> ...


I am a member of no such group, militia or otherwise.
That doesn't mean I am ignorant to what such groups ACTUALLY do.
I leave unfounded accusations to others.

I'm glad you cleared up the point that militia members are not infantry, nor any fully-fledged organization capable of the logistics equal to a full military.
That clarification poignantly provides for the lack of necessity for any member of a group, militia or otherwise, to be trained to conduct surgery.
If you held that understanding from the beginning, I can't imagine a reason you would have used that as any point against these groups.
Any such group is not, and cannot be expected to be, a military.
Their casualties will be far greater than their industrialized potential opposition.
This does not mean the fight is not worth the cost.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Damn, you are ignorant and assumptive.
> Again, you assume we are a militia. Again, we are not. Not unless you use the classical definition.
> 
> By the way - searchery. How'd I do? Grade my spelling on the liberal scale, please. Wait. Nevermind. I'm a conservative with ten years of "higher education." I'm sure the scale will work against me.


He uses quotes around militia to imply a definition other than the classical. It is intended to be derogatory, and on purpose.
You know what your group is, and he does not. I wouldn't fret too much over the ignorance of someone with no authority.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> He uses quotes around militia to imply a definition other than the classical. It is intended to be derogatory, and on purpose.
> You know what your group is, and he does not. I wouldn't fret too much over the ignorance of someone with no authority.


I don't fret about much at all. I prepare. That is all I can do.

By the way. Ignorant. Ignore. Ignore what you know to be factual or truthful. Sound like some people's position?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Talk about a red herring...
> The standard infantryman doesn't learn emergency surgery either. The point attempted here is nonsensical. A militia member, if any comparison can be drawn to a soldier, will also not learn emergency surgery. Combat first-aid, on the other hand, should be taught to every person who carries a gun, and even those who don't.
> 
> To clarify the misconception, the official group known as 3%'ers do not advertise themselves as a militia. They are not anti-government. They are not pro or anti any race. They are a group of people who decided to form a community of like-minded individuals who have committed to an ideal. That ideal is such that if the government of the United States decides to violate its legal boundaries, and begin to act as a rouge state against the citizenry, this group will stand in direct opposition to them using whatever means they can muster.
> ...





Kauboy said:


> I am a member of no such group, militia or otherwise.
> That doesn't mean I am ignorant to what such groups ACTUALLY do.
> I leave unfounded accusations to others.
> 
> ...





Kauboy said:


> He uses quotes around militia to imply a definition other than the classical. It is intended to be derogatory, and on purpose.
> You know what your group is, and he does not. I wouldn't fret too much over the ignorance of someone with no authority.


Yeah. I see that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Yeah. I see that.


Excellent no-response. Sure.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Excellent no-response. Sure.


He's as predictable as the sunrise.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I am thoroughly trained in the three most popular weapons in combat.

Pool cues. Bar stools. Cut-glass ashtrays.

Never a 3%er, in fact, I was never a 1%er.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh... now I get it... I thought 3% was in reference to very weak beer.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> You wanted to talk about "militias." You started a thread about them. Then you went off on some weird tangent about BLM. I know you're worried about them, but they're just not a "militia." Dragging them into your thread is like dragging Greenpeace into your discussion. Just not the same animal. Apparently, you don't want to talk about "militias".


Who killed the five cops at Dallas here while back? BLM seems like.


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

Denton said:


> I heard some positive aspects of the group, one of which is they kicked out someone who should not have been in the group from the start.
> People lie. They build themselves up, but eventually they are seen to be what they truly are.
> Look at this place. We're pretty good at smoking out the riff-raff.


preparing for civil war and a SHTF event shouldn't be number one priority it should be more like 5th. Not saying it's not important but building community, and building skills help in preparing for just that... I just think it turns to many people off if you start spouting off "im preparing for the end of the world..." Instead something like, "oh I'm just stockpiling items on sale so I don't have to worry about stocking up for a snow storm or hurricane" It's good to prepare, but if you sound to far outside of society that raises suspicion. That's what im trying to say, it's more a failure on the marketing than anything else. The story seemed to slander the group more than anything else by thats typical FAKE NEWS BS.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Just to be fair, I would sit down with The Head Ubangi of Black Lies Matter, and bring him up to date on western history.

George Armstrong Custer was foolishly brave, egotistical, hard on his men and left two Gatling Guns back at the fort. However there were so many Indians that the Mary Kay representatives of the day were running out of applicable face paint, as most Indians are an 'autumn.'

There are just short of 300 million Caucasians in the USA. At best--or until the new Chicago figures come out--there are about 35 million African Americans, and only 1/3 of them are men.

History tells us about what is called a "Custer Decision." That being, once the General had made up his mind, even logic, common sense and a better plan would not dissuade him from his initial observation. And blacks sound the same as the General. To them, we are all racists, bigots, an xenophobes. Nothing will change their minds until society has enough and they make their last stand.

BTW, and please get this through your heads. I am a xenaphobe, not a xenophobe. I fear Lucy Lawless, not some mouthy ignoramus with a ghetto accent.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> Just to be fair, I would sit down with The Head Ubangi of Black Lies Matter, and bring him up to date on western history.


That will never be up to you, and it will never happen.



The Tourist said:


> History tells us about what is called a "Custer Decision."


Actually, that's a line in the movie _Little Big Man._



The Tourist said:


> And blacks sound the same as the General.


Maybe to you. And that means it's not them.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Little Big Man book was much better than the movie. Not sure yall ever heard General Custers last words..but since we are sorta distant kin..guess I can share what he is rumored to have said. He asked one of his men with consternation and surprise his voice.."Where did all those ****ing ****** come from?"


----------



## Mereel Kestan (Oct 12, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> That will never be up to you, and it will never happen.


Why not? If it is not up to him, then it will not be up to them either.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

If it comes to ethnic warfare, Black Lies Matter is going to wonder where all the ARs came from. Most of the folks my age learned their lesson from the former "assault rifle ban." They stockpiled stuff even if they didn't like it. Even I would presume I was a "knife guy," that is, until I take inventory.

But as I once said here, I've been through three ethnic upheavals in my life time. The only thing that burned were the ghettos, and it usually followed with a Republican president. And again, there are parts of Watts that still look as burned out as they did in the riots--that would be 1966.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Does the American Legion count?
Card carrying member here.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Math. 1%ers are the scum of the earth. 10% get off their asses and get things done. 40% take a free ride when ever possible . In the ten percent there is 3% that will give it all. The remainder are just along for the ride and taking up space.


----------

